# Cathedral and Capital



## nos33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just wanted to post these and get some feedback.  CC always welcome.  Thanks


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

All a great set but some of the images have little flaws the 1st one has a little cyan towards the upper corner of the stones.

-2nd image has distracting branches and the sky has has grey patch area although I am aware that it looks like a cloudy day it doesn't appear as clouds it appears as color banding.

-3rd just the sky has same effect as 2

-4 I can't find anything wrong with this one looks good to me.


----------



## nos33 (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah there was no blue in the sky on any of them.  all just grey and I tried to do what i could so they did not turn out black.


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

I edited your 1st two real quick


----------



## Bynx (Dec 6, 2010)

3 & 4 I like a lot. (So who cares?) But I do. Id like to see the first shot more straight on so I can see the great sculpted details.


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

See ya laters  have to return to my dear job gee I am excited NOT!


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

I was going to suggested getting rid of the branches but i see Provo has done that for you.

I like the chapel the best, and would agree with changing the direction of the first one. Keeping that black knob out of the image and zeroing in on all that wonderful detail work in the doors and stone.


----------



## nos33 (Dec 6, 2010)

For those that requested the Doors from the front.  Here ya go.  And thanks provo for getting rid of those branches.


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

am a sucker for all that detail


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

nos33 said:


> For those that requested the Doors from the front.  Here ya go.  And thanks provo for getting rid of those branches.



Very nice indeed


----------



## nos33 (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for the feedback.  i appreciate it


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Dec 8, 2010)

all have good processing to them, but i'm not a fan becuse of the framing

i do like the post of the front angle of the doors though
best in my opinion


----------



## Bynx (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the straight on shot. Actually the doors could be cropped of since the main emphasis is on the great detailed sculpture above the doors.


----------



## nos33 (Dec 9, 2010)

robertandrewphoto said:


> all have good processing to them, but i'm not a fan becuse of the framing



What do you mean by the framing?


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Dec 9, 2010)

nos33 said:


> robertandrewphoto said:
> 
> 
> > all have good processing to them, but i'm not a fan becuse of the framing
> ...




What you chose to include in the picture and what isnt pictured.  Some are very tightly framed and therefore cause a bit of dissonance to the eye.  There are lines that trail the eye off of the picture and make it a bit less appealing.

But besides that, your processing is good.  I just think you need to apply that processing to a well framed picture (like the front angle of the doors you posted) and you'll have some really great work.


----------



## deebert (Dec 11, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Thanks for the straight on shot. Actually the doors could be cropped of since the main emphasis is on the great detailed sculpture above the doors.



I personally like it better with the doors - they add texture and a bit of color to the shot.


----------



## daarksun (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice:


----------



## KerrySnow (Jan 5, 2011)

3rd and 4th pictures are awesome!
The capital just looks super epic lol


----------

